# Has anyone seen and/or tried this product.



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I just read about it today............................

http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Wildgame-Innovations-16-oz-Predator-Pile-Attractant&i=401939


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That's crazy! The first guy says it's irresistible to fish, it must be some good coyote bait. lol maybe it's similar to that catfish blood bait in a bag that stuff would gag a maggot!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope, first time hearing about it. I am sure there will be alot more coming out.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL "hunger stimulant"

Let us know what happens Mike. I would be curious to give it a try.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I will sell you some real gut piles. Only $19.99 a bag + S&H...if you order in the next 10 minutes you get the second bag free! Just pay S&H...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I will pass.... Thanks for the offer though. I am picturing the look on the postman's face when he gets that box. LMAO


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

azpredator said:


> I will sell you some real gut piles. Only $19.99 a bag + S&H...if you order in the next 10 minutes you get the second bag free! Just pay S&H...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

When Hampton sent me some horns, the post office called my house on a Sat and wanted me to come down and pick them up before noon. He had sent a couple of cow horn tips along in a plastic bag that were pretty juicy. When I got the message I told my wife I was going to wait untill Monday, LOL ( I dont much care for the postmaster we have) On Monday she started bitching about the smell and I just said I was out of town, and giggled all the way out the door. I might just have to order one of those gut piles LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Ed.... My neighbors enjoy when I boil some in the back yard. (I live in the city)


----------

